# Expansion gaps for solid maple cabinets?



## Vlad Malik (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you in advance. 

I have a space between two walls where 2 cabinets will be fitted in tightly. This is a bathroom (humid environment).

The walls are done, square, and exactly 46.5 inches.

The cabinets were done in wormy maple, and they added up together to just 1mm less than the wall space. I had the maker shave off 2mm off each side of one cabinet to give us some wiggle room.

But am I dangerously tight when considering wood expansion? I read just now that a 24" maple board can move up to 1/2 inch! And I have basically double that with both cabinets. Do I need a good inch of space? How much space should be left on each side of the cabinets and also between the cabinets.

On the other side of the wall is a tiled shower, and I'm afraid that if the cabinets expand, they will push the wall and cause damage on the other side in the shower.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Vlad


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

wood expands and contracts largely against the grain, very little with the grain. most cabinets are built with plywood carcasses and stile and rail face frames. so they should encounter little e&c.


----------

